# The Orangutan and The Hound



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This is toooo sweet!

http://video.aol.co.uk/video-detail/the-orangutan-and-the-hound/1356710375


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What a pleasant surprise, so sweet.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

How cute! And the dog has a great name


----------

